# Pilikula Biodiversity Park- Mangalore, South India



## marcopolo123 (Nov 11, 2010)

Pilikula is good theme park in Mangalore. There are intersting sections within this park like tropical forest, Biological Park, Arboretum, a Science Centre, a Lake Park with Boating Centre, a Water Amusement Park and a Golf Course. What i liked about the enclosures was that they resemble the animal’s natural habitat. The park also doubles up as a rescue centre for orphaned animals in the region. 

Artisan Village is another interesting component at Pilikula. It showcases aspects of Dakshina Kannada’s cultural heritage in the form of exhibits and live demos. You can get a good glimpse of the several forms of art, architecture, folk arts, folk sports, popular rituals and practices prevalent in this region like Yakshagana, Kambala, Bhoota Kola and Naga Mandala.


----------



## invincibletiger (Oct 6, 2010)

What was the need for a separate thread just for this place?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

_____


----------

